

IPhone + Computer Vision + Duck Hunt = Awesome Virtual Rifle - tmacrina
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX5J4Cu578A

======
ashishgd
Instructions for game play. How about the actual game play ??

~~~
tmacrina
How to play the game is what makes it unique. The screenshots on the blog give
you an idea of actual game play. But still, give me a chance and I'll put some
more footage together.

